# Diary of a Cigar Hit man...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...I have delivered the first of many bombs. My aim is to destroy the targets that are picked. Do I have remorse for my actions? NO!! That is who I am, that is my mission, this is how I was trained. To render complete and total devastation, no survivors left to tell the tale.

I have found my next target. The ammo is being assembled and will be ready for launch as soon as I find a box big enough.

I am the original bomber, if I have picked you, you will be destroyed!!!!!!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Sounds like a freakin mad man


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Been awful nice knowing you, Mr. Target. Bigfoot don't mess around. R.I.P.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. sounds like your the real deal... dont mess with bigfoot


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HAW! I hope he hits Wookin_Pa_Nub... <G>


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

You scare the HELL out of me!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Say good-bye target.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

the sound of my shaking knees is unfortuantely not expressable through typing
happy hunting


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

after seeing the last bomb you detonated the recipient better hide


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

We'll see... After all Bigfoot did accept membership in the CigarLive "Smack-Talkers®" Group...


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Guys, seriously... I remember the Foot from another board, another time. Bits and pieces, flashbacks, pain and devastation. I watched it from the sidelines, and will be forever scarred. There were few survivors. Few left who remember what once was. Don't anger El Gran Pie!! You have been warned...


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Hahaha that is awesome...one question though, are your services available for hire?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I've seen your ammunition - and I believe you will be doing some serious damage!:huh_oh:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Go Bigfoot, You can do it, It's your Birthday. To A Melody,...:biggrin:


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I am currently watching Mr. Brooks, and all I can picture is creepy Kevin Costner while I read this post!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> We'll see... After all Bigfoot did accept membership in the CigarLive "Smack-Talkers®" Group...


So are you saying his name is changing from Bigfoot to Bigmouth? :lol:

Either way... DUCK!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

With the stockpile that Brian just amassed, LOOK OUT!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So are you saying his name is changing from Bigfoot to Bigmouth? :lol:
> 
> Either way... DUCK!!!


Heh... Hey Spanky; you're a member of the group also... <G>


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So are you saying his name is changing from Bigfoot to Bigmouth? :lol:


Now that's funny stuff!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> To render complete and total devastation, no survivors left to tell the tale.


Soooo... if there are no survivors, how is anyone to know something happened? There's the secret: leave them just barely alive long enough to tell the tale!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see the crater where someone use to live.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Just spare the women and children!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

:imconfused::errrr::arghhhh:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i moved for my comment to be stricken from the record due to poor taste


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

i moved for my comment to be stricken from the record due to poor taste


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

You are out of control!!


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

I THINK HE NEEDS A BIGGER BOX!


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

Diary of a cigar madman. 
I wish I knew photoshop. LOL
This should be good.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Paesano said:


> I wish I knew photoshop.


How bout this one?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is a scary moment -- so all I have to say is--------Run like Hell-----HIDE!!!!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

A little maniacal but I like it.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

There is a certain amount of insanity creeping into this board that is highly disturbing!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm Scared!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Dear Diary,
I'm sending out a small feeler bomb today. Want to test the waters, see how the reaction is. Today is a good day!

Bigfoot
The Original bomber


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Dear Diary,
> I'm sending out a small feeler bomb today. Want to test the waters, see how the reaction is. Today is a good day!
> 
> Bigfoot
> The Original bomber


Men don't write in diaries, they write in journals, Nancy Drew!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Dear Diary,
> I'm sending out a small feeler bomb today. Want to test the waters, see how the reaction is. Today is a good day!
> 
> Bigfoot
> The Original bomber


Here that He's Going to Feel Ya! If this is not bad enough--Wait until he TOUCHES you--Oh The Horror!:mumbles:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Here that He's Going to Feel Ya! If this is not bad enough--Wait until he TOUCHES you--Oh The Horror!:mumbles:


Now tell me again *who* mentioned Smack-Talk®? <G>


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Soooo... if there are no survivors, how is anyone to know something happened? There's the secret: leave them just barely alive long enough to tell the tale!


It's like the first Pirates of the Caribean!!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

You certainly can hit Mr. Bigfoot........the LK is watching.....


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh the joy of destruction...

It's like watching the oompa loompah's driving in a destruction derby...

*waiting for the fallout*


----------

